# distance from barn



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi, I was just wondering how far everyone lives from the barn they board their horses at and/or take lessons at.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Roughly about 30-40 minutes from our place downtown. I would love to tally our gas bill over the last two years since we moved downtown, I'm pretty sure it'd give us a heart attack.

However, we keep them on my roommates moms farm, so we often spend weekends there, so it's not so bad.


----------



## GypsyTally921 (May 14, 2009)

Mine used to be in the 20-30 minute range, and I'd been at that ranch for 6 years last summer when gas prices got so high. My truck is my daily driver AND takes premium, so I had to move them or lose them... so I moved them. Now that my boyfriend bought a house down the freeway from them, they are only about 7 miles away and I LOVE it. Except Tally's whole attitude change since I moved them... don't love that...


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

When I was a working student that the Eventing/Fox Hunting Barn I drove 1/2 hour one way. Spent up to 14 hours a day and then drove another 1/2 hour home. I did that Monday - Friday and even the weekends because I would ride - schooling or compeating.

Now, that we are at a new fascillity, I drive 5 mintues max to and 5 minutes home. It's quite nice


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

My barn's about 35 minutes. It's not that bad, but then again...it's not 15mins either. I don't mind the drive though, 'cause there aren't many turns & rarely any traffic!  It's totally worth it though, I love my trainers.


----------



## HorseLuvr (Jun 30, 2009)

5-10 minutes away. Not that far.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My current barn is between 40-80 minutes away depending on traffic. At home the barn is 30-40 minutes away.
My poor little car


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

2 miles from the barn.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Approximately 100 feet :lol:


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Lucky you!!!!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm lucky...it's only 5 mins away! ;-)


----------



## Sparkles (Apr 30, 2009)

45 minutes to an hour depending on traffic.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm lucky to be about 200 ft away...fantastic in the winter when I can just stumble to the barn, feed and then go back to bed and finish the other stuff later.


----------



## IdahoCowgirl (Jul 7, 2009)

i COULD keep horses on my property but I only have a half acre and the dogs I raise take up most of it. So there is a nice stable about 3 minutes away from me that I use. Plus its nice to have access to the arena's and trails on the property.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

My barns about 6 min. on a good day. LUCKY ME! 

I cant imagine driving 45 min. to see my horse! Crazy!


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

About 200 feet away from the house. I have 15 acres. Its nice to look out the window at the white rail fencing and the horses in the pasture.


----------



## LiveToJump (Jun 19, 2009)

Right down the road, less than 5 minutes... Its great.


----------

